# The Dark Knight Rises: Weltpremiere heute Nacht (16. Juli 2012) ab 0 Uhr im Live-Stream



## roobers (17. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Dark Knight Rises: Weltpremiere heute Nacht (16. Juli 2012) ab 0 Uhr im Live-Stream* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Dark Knight Rises: Weltpremiere heute Nacht (16. Juli 2012) ab 0 Uhr im Live-Stream


----------



## Pacman69 (17. Juli 2012)

Nice

Danke dafür


----------



## CyrionXS (17. Juli 2012)

Reporter to Morgen Freeman : "There are potentially 6 billions watching.
Counter sagt 9440 Viewers  

nunja^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Reporter to Morgen Freeman : "There are potentially 6 billions watching.
> Counter sagt 9440 Viewers
> 
> nunja^^


 Er meint sicher den Film, wenn er dann läuft 

Und Interviews vor ner Premiere und dann noch wie beim Oscar auch mit Laberei über die Kleider? hmm...   ich hoffe, da kommt noch interessanteres bevor ich abschalte


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Juli 2012)

Zu schade, das Heath Ledger tot ist. Ihn nochmal in der Rolle als Joker zu sehen, wäre klasse gewesen.


----------



## LostHero (17. Juli 2012)

Moah jetzt wäre ich bei der reißerischen Überschrift fast drauf reingefallen und hätte beinah die HOffnung gehabt, dass der komplette Film im Livestream übertragen wird.

Aber nur fast....


----------



## Mothman (17. Juli 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Moah jetzt wäre ich bei der reißerischen Überschrift fast drauf reingefallen und hätte beinah die HOffnung gehabt, dass der komplette Film im Livestream übertragen wird.
> 
> Aber nur fast....


Ich war mir sicher, dass dem nicht so ist. Also dass der Film definitiv nicht zu sehen sein wird, aber draufklicken musste ich dennoch aus Neugierde. 
Liest sich auf jeden Fall mindestens zweideutig die Überschrift. Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Liest sich auf jeden Fall mindestens zweideutig die Überschrift. Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt.


Diese hat mir gar ein wenig Angst gemacht, ich dachte schon:"Wird PC Games.de das nächste Kino.to ?!"


----------

